# Októberében



## sesperxes

Hello once again!

In the same text about cars parked in the street, the owner declares (and police writes):

Szervízben Budánál volt a gépkocsi, 2012. októberében.


That "é" is a possesive related to 2012 and, therefore, we're saying "...in october OF 2012"?


Thanks again


----------



## Olivier0

Yes, exactly.
-- Olivier


----------



## tomtombp

sesperxes said:


> Szervízben Budánál volt a gépkocsi, 2012. októberében.


I've always been against it and I still couldn't get used to it, but according to the "new" (they have been in effect for more than 10 years) rules "szerviz" is the correct version.


----------



## sesperxes

tomtombp said:


> I've always been against it and I still couldn't get used to it, but according to the "new" (they have been in effect for more than 10 years) rules "szerviz" is the correct version.



"Szervíz" (with Í) is the "wrong" version of "szerviz" (with I) ?


----------



## tomtombp

sesperxes said:


> "Szervíz" (with Í) is the "wrong" version of "szerviz" (with I) ?


I hate to say that and I don't see the point why it was changed but yes. I also learned that "szervíz" is the correct one, before the new rules came out.
Let others confirm this, there might be even newer rules that reversed this back to "normal" or allow both usages.


----------



## Zsanna

I can only confirm the short "i" with my Helyesírási Szabályzat dated 1994.


----------



## Encolpius

The spelling is no problem, you can check it in the manual, BUT, how do you guys *pronounce *it? To be honest, I haven't used that word in Hungarian for ages, so I am not sure what I'd say.... but I think I'd say szerviz....(but I think the shortening is rather the influence of my dialect könyvit < könyvét )


----------



## tomtombp

Encolpius said:


> The spelling is no problem, you can check it in the manual, BUT, how do you guys *pronounce *it? To be honest, I haven't used that word in Hungarian for ages, so I am not sure what I'd say.... but I think I'd say szerviz....(but I think the shortening is rather the influence of my dialect könyvit < könyvét )


I clearly say szervíz. That's why I hate that I have to write szerviz. On the other hand, I say szervizelni.


----------



## Zsanna

I would say it with a long i, too but it wouldn't be the first time that the spelling differs from the pronunciation. (See my latest surprise with avítt - that I only heard pronounced with a short i.) However, it is the topic for another thread so let us not OT about it!


----------

